

Ask HN: Do you find blog comments useful? - prtk

Do you find comments by users on your blog useful?
======
caw
I don't have a blog, but I'll answer this question: As a reader, do I find
comments by other users on your blog useful?

Yes. The "me-too" and "great stuff!" comments I could do without, but a lot of
times you get the situation of "I did what you said, and X happened, how do I
fix?" and the answer by the owner is just as helpful as the original post.

Or if the post is a few years old but still relevant you can post the tweaks
you made in order to get the solution X to work.

So if you're using this as a benchmark of whether or not to have comments, as
a reader I'd prefer if you did, even if they're empty 99% of the time.

~~~
prtk
When post is not-good then nobody comments on it. When post is good then
people drag it here on HN but avoid commenting on the blog. So it is true that
it will be empty 99% of the time.

